
Stop working overtime - Quartertotravel
https://medium.com/swlh/7-things-you-need-to-stop-doing-to-be-more-productive-backed-by-science-a988c17383a6#.3b08ffftp
======
alexandrerond
The problem being the 8 hour model being too much already. The motto should be
"Start working undertime".

